# Hegner for sale



## alanjm (14 Feb 2007)

If anyone interested there are a couple of Hegner fetsaws available on ebay. Just enter 'hegner' in the serch box


----------



## StevieB (14 Feb 2007)

Aye, there usually are. Typically they go for 200-250ish, possibly more depending on whether they have variable speed and are going to be posted (most are collection only so limit the target audience). There is also a DeWalt that keeps appearing advertised at 240v with a very high start price. I have seen it sold and advertised a couple of times - same picture each time. Not sure I believe that one :roll: 

With the price of the Axminster new being comparable to a second hand Hegner it is a close call, I would want to see the Hegner before paying out that amount of cash I think!

Steve.


----------



## Gill (14 Feb 2007)

Please tell us you have no association with said machines, Alan!

The forum rules (which are a sticky post on every board except this one - I wonder why?) state, 'Members may not promote their own sales that are on other sites such as eBay.' Some of the other moderators have been known to get their blunderbusses out over this issue  .

Taking my 'official' hat off (I hate speaking through it  ), thanks for the pointer. You can often pick up scroll saws at real bargain prices on eBay, although I've also been disappointed with a purchase too.

If anyone's thinking of buying a SIP on eBay, take care. The later models are good value for scrollers on a budget but early models left much to be desired in terms of blade-changing and vibration. Sometimes it's difficult to distinguish between the earlier and later models from the vendor's description.

Gill


----------



## alanjm (15 Feb 2007)

My appologise Gill, though ignorance is no excuse, I'm quite new to this forum and to forums and computer literacy in general and being a chap didn't read the instructions properly. I have no connection with item on ebay. I was looking for the hegner site and entered hegner in search engine and the ebay came up and I got side tracked, as you do, and when I saw the items I vaguely remembered that someone on the forum had mentioned they were looking for a fretsaw: so my intentions were honourable and I promise I won't do it again, hopefully. 

Alanjm


----------



## Gill (15 Feb 2007)

Don't worry, Alan - apologies are definitely not necessary  .

I often wish the forum rules allowed me to draw the attention of other members to potential eBay bargains, but that would only distort the auction and benefit the vendor. In the past, we've had problems with people joining the forum just to promote their own eBay sales :roll: . I know you don't fall into that category of member, but since this is a new board on the forum I felt it was worthwhile making a general point about conduct.

To be honest, none of the machines currently on sale (including the Hegners) strike me as being particular bargains.

Gill


----------

